# I have never felt as bad as this since the last time I felt as bad as this



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have not been on here for quite a few weeks as I have busy building our Granny flat round the back of our house, this has kept me/us in constant contact with our delightful grandchildren... The ones that dribble snot and colds all around them as kids do this time of the year...

Normally we can take one look at them dribbling back off to a safe distance from the germs, except now we are captive and the obvious has happened they have shared..

Now Sandra and me have the, well not a cold, not the flu, not Bronchitis, but the bloody lot for the last three weeks, it has now lodged in my sinuses and is now in my inner ear, will have to go into a local NHS drop in Center to see what they can do...

Funny how this never happens when we bugger off to Portugal for the winter.. DOH.

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hope you and Sandra feel better soon, Ray. Can't have you dribbling snot all over. You already make the place look untidy!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I was wondering if you were still alive Ray the other day.  Glad to hear that you are (Well, sort of by the sound of it). That will teach you to go off doing selfless stuff for family etc. I dunno whats wrong with your generation. Everyone on here seems hell bent on doing stuff to help people. I was brought up to be a selfish lazy git, just ask Tuggers. Im really good at it.

Great to hear from you though and get well soon to you both.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

OK did the drop in bit and we both have some antibiotics, I asked "Can you drink while taking these" the answer "No".. So I will be starting my course tomorrow, I have toooo much whiskey planned for tonight, that should numb the symptoms I suspect... Maybe I should start the Whiskey course this afternoon, well it is for a medical reason after all.....


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy and healthier 2016, Ray and Sandra.

There's nothing wrong with a whisky and hot milk (or two) at bedtime. Helps you sleep through the runny nose and subdues the cough ... it would not be ladylike to go into the minutiae like wot Barry and Tuggy do... 

I wonder if it's true that antibiotics and alcohol don't mix ... or just a dastardly plot to make one suffer longer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We also have to be careful when our grandchild is due to visit, the wife is on superstrong medication leaving her with a severely reduced immune system, a cold plays havoc, me, haven't had a cold for 20 years, the germs cannot penetrate the smog of my cigars.


I have full sympathy for the old fart Ray :laugh:he'll soon get better.:smile2:


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think antibiotics just dont work as well if you get lashed.

Just have the whiskey Ray, will probably sort you out. I never get colds or flu. Just sayin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Sorry to hear you are suffering.

However you did not say what the Doc diagnosed. Was it even a Doctor?

If it is 'flu and/or cold, both of which are viruses, why the hell did they give you antibiotics which are useless against viruses, with or without alcohol - in which case don't stop the alcohol.

Anyway alcohol can be consumed with some antibiotics but not others, much to general misconception.

Are you really a fan of Irish 'whisk*e*y' and not Scotch 'whisky'? The Scots and Irish are quite pedantic about it.

Whatever you are drinking, have a great evening; consequently we will not expect the next medical report until after 011200:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Geoff is right about alcohol being OK with some antibiotics and not with others - as I know to my cost.

I believe that generally, as Barry said, alcohol will reduce the effectiveness of the antibiotic, and with this truth in mind, I once spent a whole evening in a pub with friends sipping at half a pint of bitter shandy (made with Taylor's Landlord, of course). I thought I was being really good and abstemious but not long after I got home I was violently sick and this continued all night. After more than 20 years I still remember it with horror. Later I found out the the particular antibiotic I'd been taking was similar to antabuse - a drug designed to help you give up alcohol by making you sick if you have even the smallest amount.

So check what the specific antibiotic is before you touch, or even sniff, alcohol.

Sorry you're feeling so bad Ray and Sandra. But Ray, I suspect you're feeling somewhat better already if you haven't given up on the idea of celebrating tonight!

Happy New Year, anyway


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

After reading Chris's post above Ray I suggest you ignore my earlier advice. Always read the label, Guffaw. 

Ray? RAY!?

I dunno people say any old rubbish on forums.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is the most sensible comment you have ever made on here.>>

Hope the malt helps you heal.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have to tell you Ray, Portugal is still cold free. 
A bit wet last few days but cold free as ever.

Knew you'd like to know that. 
Anyways we're seeing in the New Year with some Dutch, Swedes and Brits round a campfire. Hope there's no goodie songs!

Happy New Year to you and the kids.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I am half way through the first bottle, and I must hold my hand up for getting the wrong whisky,it is a nice single malt from dear old Scotland, one of two bottles received as Crimble presents... Sandra went next door to baby sit the grand kids in the mansion clutching a bottle of Gin, err nowt to do with me unfortunately, will call in nearer 12 of the clock to let the New Year in with her, our son and soon to be wife next June are getting blathered down in the village...

As a throw in, it is 50 years ago this Christmas Day just gone we met, err I / we were both drunk then as well, practice makes perfect, as Barry can testify at the Fruitcakes meet in Darlington, drunk the young whipper snapper under the table if my memory serves me well...

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get well soon both of you

Funny thing is for all the strain of the past 2years

All the snotty grandkids, and kids 

We have never caught a cold

Must be the wine

Or the veg 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Well I am half way through the first bottle, and I must hold my hand up for getting the wrong whisky,it is a nice single malt from dear old Scotland, one of two bottles received as Crimble presents... Sandra went next door to baby sit the grand kids in the mansion clutching a bottle of Gin, err nowt to do with me unfortunately, will call in nearer 12 of the clock to let the New Year in with her, our son and soon to be wife next June are getting blathered down in the village...
> 
> As a throw in, it is 50 years ago this Christmas Day just gone we met, err I / we were both drunk then as well, practice makes perfect, *as Barry can testify at the Fruitcakes meet in Darlington, drunk the young whipper snapper under the table if my memory serves me well...*
> 
> ray.


Gerraway Man! I was sober the entire four days. I had a show to put on!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just been into the mansion to check on everybody, Sandra tucked under a fluffy blanket with the Alsatian draped over her and the Rottweiler laid on her feet, it took all my persuasion to convince her I need a Prawn Cocktail making to sustain me till next year.. I am now tucking into a Prawn Cocktail watching Graham Norton... Still have all my powers of authority...

I am Man...

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Easy pleased 

Youcouldhavehad roast chicken , rice yoguat , and. salad

To follow the prawns 

Dontreallydo desserts though

But plenty of cheese

On second thoughts idrather be under a blanket with two dogs

Although one dog is proving enough

He also thinks he is all man


Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope you are both better soon, keep taking the malt, you might not feel any better, but you probably wont care. Think we all tried to drink Barry under the table at Darlington ;-)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

suedew said:


> Hope you are both better soon, keep taking the malt, you might not feel any better, but you probably wont care. Think we all tried to drink Barry under the table at Darlington ;-)


Come to think of it that's where I found Aldra, under the table in Tuggers van.:wink2::wink2::wink2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Come to think of it that's where I found Aldra, under the table in Tuggers van.:wink2::wink2::wink2::grin2:
> 
> ray.


Yeah that evening is now a bit legendary. Sandra (Aldra) I think won the award for being the person most pished at the rally that evening which is pretty impressive considering I was there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well at least I was sober all day

Which is more than can be said for many>>:wink2:

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well at least I was sober all day
> 
> Which is more than can be said for many>>:wink2:
> 
> Sandra :kiss:


Thats not true! (Well not quite) I stayed sober throughout Sunday as we had to rehearse all afternoon, not that it did me much good.

I blame that Ray, he was a bad influence on me, dragging me off drinking all the time.


----------

